# Auto-sleeper Nuevo waste water drain taps



## jimthefish (May 25, 2005)

Has anyone had problems with those stupid drain taps on the waste water outlet on the Nuevo, Mine has just snapped off. Sent for another one but has anyone got a better suggestion. The body work restricts the size of the tap you can use.

Jimthefish


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jim

I am sure that you would be better off fitting a long length of pipe to the tank outlet which is terminated with a big bore tap, This is then held in place while travelling with a Terry Clip(s) under the skirt of the van.

Pipe and Tap available from Caktanks (<<<click here) or good dealers:---










If you make the pipe long enough you will be able to draw it side ways to reach a draining point.....much better than a fixed tap.

Mike


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

I have a similar modification to Mike. If your tap is on the tank I am afraid you must be prepared to take the tank down in order to fit the new tap, there is a back nut inside it.

It is well worth getting the CAK brochure and reworking the waste system.

Please ask if you want further details.

John


----------



## 88789 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jimthe fish i have a nuevo too, how or why did snap off?? just so as i can avoid doing the same.


----------



## jimthefish (May 25, 2005)

The tap becomes stiff with the waste water debris and the thread is the weakest pint so it gave way. I turned a nylon bush and forced it inside the origonal pipe to hold it together. waiting for a new tap but intend to fit a drain pipe as recommended by Mike.

Jim The Fish


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Yep, i had the same problem, the tap went stiff, but i was lucky as it was going in for service so it was replaced under warranty. Not one of autosleepers best bits of design.

I'm toying with the idea of something like Mikes and also maybe fancy having one of those large sliding valves fitted at the bottom of the tank as we do a fair bit of winter camping and thats maybe a better solution for us.

peete


----------



## RobinHood (May 19, 2005)

peejay said:


> I'm toying with the idea of something like Mikes and also maybe fancy having one of those large sliding valves fitted at the bottom of the tank as we do a fair bit of winter camping and thats maybe a better solution for us.
> peete


My previous Benimar had this very thing (with the dubious additional advantage of electrical operation from inside).

I really miss the large valve on my new van (though in fact 'aiming' the output from the current van is easier, and the arrangement is far from the worst I've had). Dumping a full waste tank on the Benimar was a matter of seconds, and the speed at which it evacuated left little scope for any residue in the tank to cause a pong :? .

Given the availability and relative low cost of such valves, its difficult to understand why they aren't universally used.

My Autosleeper 'vans were always slow to drain, with a tap the same as plastic home-brew kegs and the 'take-off' was above the base of the tank, leaving a permanent residue.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Spot on RH,

my last van was a mobilvetta and had one fitted. You always had to make sure you were exactly over the drain before 'letting go' though or quite a bit (well alot actually) of the contents would end up all up your trouser leg, it was always quite a sight to see 80 odd litres dissapear in seconds.

pete.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2005)

I have converted last two vans with the CAK valve that MIke has used. The problem with 90deg bent valves is they accumualate rubbish at the bend and are only around 15mm dia anyway.
The CAK unit is straight through, so this doesnt happen the tank empties in a fraction of the time


----------

